# Internal Parasites Help



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Clear Poop, matted tail, lack of appetite?

Sounded like internal parasites, so I'll be able to go to the pet store tomorrow, what should I grab? 
There are 2 swordtails that have it, in a 55gal with probably 20 other fish. Should I quarantine them?

I've added salt, raised them temp, and added ick away because it seemed as though my swords had that as well.

I know, a mess, I'm sorry  so what can I do? Thanks


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

well stop adding chems for things that you are not sure of. quarintine the sick fish perform a 50% w/c in the main. google the symptoms and maybe someone will chime in or youll find something. sorry to hear your fish are sick.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

absolutly find out what you are treating for before you OD the poor little guys and girls..... ask at your LFS for some advice and i have also heard of people calling a vet or aquarium to get advice from experts.... hope all gets better


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

just thought of this, i remember back when i just started when i was like 14-15 i remember calling the local zoo which had a aquarium and i asked them for advice followed what they said and within days all was well.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Jungle Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food is the only thing that has worked for me. I definitely suggest it...then hope your fish aren't picky eaters :/


----------

